# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Chercher moteur 3D avec python 3.6 et/ou binding adapt

## Ermand

Bonjour.

J'aimerais apprendre le python et travailler avec pour coder un jeu.

Il semblerait que blender soit conus avec un moteur 3D? J'avoue ne pas bien avoir saisi...

Toujours est-il que je cherche un moteur 3D qui puisse prendre en charge le python 3.6 et disponible sous windows 7 (ou linux mint mais, je ne suis pas sr d'avoir le mme rendement avec le matriel (intel core i5 d'avant ceux sortis en 2016 niveau gnration et nividia gtx850m) (8Go de RAM) (quoique, je sais plus si linux mint 18 est en 64 bit ou pas...)

J'ai du mal  saisir la diffrence entre un moteur 3d et un moteur de jeux?

Pour bosser avec le python que proposez-vous?

J'ai le 3.6, notepad ++ (geany est peut-tre mieux ou autres?) blender 2.7.8 (d'ailleurs j'ai un ppin avec le logiciel: quand je fais des subdivisions  un moment y a des faces qui ne se subdivisent plus/pas... un bug? (je ne pense pas avoir un ce problme avec la version portable.)

Merci  vous.

----------


## Kannagi

Un moteur de jeux est  en gros  un programme qui s'occupe de l'ensemble du jeux (son,collision , GUI,Rendu 3D, script etc).
Un moteur 3D s'occupe que du rendu 3D , les collisions , le son et tout le reste tu t'en occupe :p


Python est pas le plus adapt actuellement pour la 3D ,  tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur cette liste :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_game_engines

Je vois Panda 3D , Kivy par contre j'ai jamais entendu ces moteurs de jeux , donc  si t'as un souci avec faudra srement te dbrouiller un peu seul x).
Moi je te conseille Unity et C# ,de plus c'est assez utilis dans l'industrie (a peut toujours te faire un plus sur ton CV ).

----------


## Ermand

Est-ce que blender s'occupe des collisions? Du moins, est-ce qu'on peut le grer et s'en occuper avec blender?

Qu'est-ce que le GUI? Pour le son c'est pour plus tard, les scripts (a normalement je vois ce que c'est: fichier xml dans les mods star wars empire at war, ou autres formats suivant les jeux et les mods dessus.)

Pour le c, il semble de moins en moins utilis, de plus en plus dlaiss, je prfrerais viter.

Panda a l'air intressant.

Je retiens:

Irrlicht, Pand3D, Kivy... 

Pour le python, tant plus simple que le c++ ce serait pour moi un gain de temps.


Est-ce que ces logiciels peuvent faire l'affaire pour grer les collisions, les meshs?

Pour coder les scripts, et autres, je pourrais m'y atteler. (aprs si un moteur de jeux peut permettre un gain de temps, pourquoi pas...)


Merci bien.

----------


## Kannagi

> Pour le c, il semble de moins en moins utilis, de plus en plus dlaiss, je prfrerais viter.


Attention C# n'est pas du C , c'est 2 langages strictement diffrent !
Et le C# est trs utilis et actuellement c'est srement le langage numro 2 dans l'industrie du jeux vido.

Je suppose que tu parle de Blender Game Engine ?
Ben c'est un moteur de jeu donc tu n'aura pas a grer toi mme le son , les collisions etc.

Le GUI c'est tout ce qui est en rapport avec l'interface graphique.

----------


## Ermand

ok pour Blender Game Engine (question bte mais mieux vaut tre bte un instant que toute une vie): c'est donc bas sur Blender?

Pour le C ok, je prends note c'est bon  savoir niveau jeux vidos. (par contre autant avoir plusieurs cordes  son arc et il semble bien que ce soit assez galre  faire du C (peut-tre est-il prfrable de commencer par du python (ce ne serait pas plus mal s'il y a de quoi traduire du code python et code C.^^)

----------


## Kannagi

Je te le rpte encore une deuxieme fois ....



> Pour le C ok, je prends note c'est bon  savoir niveau jeux vidos. (par contre autant avoir plusieurs cordes  son arc et il semble bien que ce soit assez galre  faire du C (peut-tre est-il prfrable de commencer par du python (ce ne serait pas plus mal s'il y a de quoi traduire du code python et code C.^^)


*Le C n'est pas du C# c'est deux langages totalement diffrent.*
Merci de me dire ce que tu ne comprend pas dans cette phrase.

----------


## Ermand

Kannagi:

Hola... (ok, mauvais jeu de mots avec Halo...^^) pour le C et le C# jamais entendu parler du C#...)

...


Donc, pour crer un jeu... car je prfre commencer avec le python: (aprs s'il y a de quoi traduire les codes en C sinon tant pis ( moins que a ne puisse devenir problmatique, du coup  quel niveau, c'est une question qui je pose?)


Une liste: Pygame, Blender/Blender Game Engine, Irrlicht, Pand3D, Kivy, notpad++/geany...

Qu'est-ce qui vous semble le utile ou pertinent? (pour le GUI, les scripts, il me faudra apprendre  les faire et ce ne sera pas plus mal.)


Merci bien.

----------


## moons17

EveOnline  un jeu de CCP  t quasiment dvelopp rien qu'en python  l'origine, il utilise aussi du stackless python  en ce qui concerne le code cot client
par contre a savoir si il interface avec un moteur graphique particulier  ou si il ont dev leur propre moteur c'est une bonne question , depuis ils ont dclin pour PS4
donc dev un jeu en python qui tient la route encore 15 ans aprs c'est  faisable 
Pour ma part je me pose la mme question car aprs avoir gout au python , les autres langage  C# et  surtout le C++ donne l'impression de faire un bon en arrire de 20 en matire de  gestion d'objet  .. tableau de type vari , table d'objet , list , dictionnaire ....  :;): 

heu traduire du code python en C... pur j'ai dj du mal  traduire en C++ un simple  objet du type (apprentissage en cours)

objetA[]={objet Bool,{objetnum1,objetnume 2...}}  qui peut aussi retournobjetA[]={objet Bool,ObjetAutre} ... le typage obligatoire en C++ des tableau arf

----------

